# Why does all mascaras smudge on me?



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 8, 2011)

I am going crazy with panda eyes here. All mascaras smudge on me, and I end up with panda eyes after a couple of hours.

  	Why does that keep happening? I don't like waterproof mascaras, do I really need to use a waterproof mascara? Or what else could be wrong? I have tried almost every single mascara out there.

  	I use a primer, either Smashbox or Shiseido. Doesn't help.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe you need to give your mascara a little time to dry before fully opening your eyes? I know if I dont watch out my lashes will graze my lids and I will end up looking nutty. So I just give my lashes a few extra mins to dry. HTH


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 8, 2011)

It doesn't rub off directly on my eyelids, so I don't think it's that. It's actually never on my eyelids but always underneath my eyes making me look terrible.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 8, 2011)

I ask myself this question every day. Sigh. As an Asian girl with less eyelid space and oily eyelids, this is inevitable. I long for the day that I can even make the decision between waterproof and non-waterproof mascaras...for me it's no question, I _must _use a waterproof mascara to even stand a chance of no smudging (and even then, most waterproof mascaras smudge on me).

  	I've become something of a mascara freak, and anything that smudges even a little bit becomes an instant deal-breaker. Ones I've found to be really awesome are the "tubing" mascaras - any of the ones that come off with warm water in "tubes" perform really well, and they're technically not waterproof. They're really easy to remove!

  	I also really like Japanese mascaras that are marketed as waterproof. Since they're targeted for issues that Asian women deal with (and many Asian women have problems with smudging), Japanese brands tend to make ones that are amazingly waterproof, smudgeproof, budgeproof. I've been using one by SANA called Extra Large Mascara for years now and I always go back, because it _never _smudges on me.

  	So to answer your question, yes, I do think you need to at least try using a waterproof one to see if it helps the problem. Hopefully you'll have more luck than me (as even waterproof ones will smudge for me) in finding your perfect one!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 8, 2011)

gigiopolis said:


> I ask myself this question every day. Sigh. As an Asian girl with less eyelid space and oily eyelids, this is inevitable. I long for the day that I can even make the decision between waterproof and non-waterproof mascaras...for me it's no question, I _must _use a waterproof mascara to even stand a chance of no smudging (and even then, most waterproof mascaras smudge on me).
> 
> I've become something of a mascara freak, and anything that smudges even a little bit becomes an instant deal-breaker. Ones I've found to be really awesome are the "tubing" mascaras - any of the ones that come off with warm water in "tubes" perform really well, and they're technically not waterproof. They're really easy to remove!
> 
> ...



 	Thanks! I will try that. The strange thing is though, that I don't have oily eyelids. At all, So I jave no idea what's the problem.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 8, 2011)

That sometimes happens to me with more liquid versus cream consistency mascaras. Something like Urban Decay big fatty is cream enough for this trick to work: Have you tried dusting your mascara with a light coat of loose black eyeshadow? That usually works for me if I dip a spoolie in black pigment and put it on OVER my mascara.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm, then I suspect you're luckier than me and may just have bad luck with non-waterproof mascaras, not all mascaras! If you can get your hands on them, the tubing mascaras are probably your best bet - really easy to remove, yet don't come off when in contact with cold/lukewarm water. Clinique's Lash Power, L'Oreal Beauty Tubes, and Blinc Kiss Me are all good ones to try.



Katjamo said:


> Thanks! I will try that. The strange thing is though, that I don't have oily eyelids. At all, So I jave no idea what's the problem.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jan 9, 2011)

Stupid question here:  Are you sure it's your mascara and not your liner smudging?

  	Other than that, make sure when you use your eye make up remover, all the residue is removed.  The oil in some can make applying make up harder because the residue can be slick.

  	One recommendation might be Lauder's Double Wear mascara.  It's zero smudge and long wearing, but isn't water proof, so you don't get that hard, waxy feeling like you do from a water proof mascara.  I don't have the same problem as you, but I've tried this mascara, and it's pretty nice.  Gives good length and the brush is nice


----------



## Tonee (Feb 4, 2011)

Try a sealant like Clarins Mascara Fix which is applied after mascara. It does not change the colour of mascara but makes it smudgeproof. It can be removed easily and works well with any brand.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have the same problem and my lids are not particularly oily. I'm asian, so I am prone to smudging due to the shape of my lids BUT I think part of the reason is my face gets hot, does that make sense? I often get flushed and I find when I get like that the mascara and eyeliners will smudge. I have found L'oreal Waterproof Luminous and Maybelline Full and Soft to be the best for least amount of smudges so far but I have to carry Qtips when I go out and often check the mirror to make sure I don't look like a racoon, especially when I'm sweaty or feeling flushed.  I wouldn't mind trying the recs from gigiopolis although I don't have a clue where I can find Japanese mascaras....can anyone suggest where to start? I'm in Toronto....


----------

